# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Cùng đến với Thành Phố BangKok để thỏa sức vui chơi vào dịp cuối tuần

## Ivy Tran

Thái Lan nổi tiếng “đất nước chùa vàng”, “thiên đường du lịch“, “thiên đường mua sắm”, “xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện”
*Băng cốc (Bangkok)
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/HOMEPR~1/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]Tọa lạc ở hữu ngạn sông Chao Phraya, Bangkok là thủ đô và là thành phố lớn nhất của Thái Lan, là trung tâm của các hoạt động chính trị, thương mại, công nghiệp và văn hóa… Thành phố Bangkok có tốc độ phát triển về kinh tế rất nhanh ở vùng Đông Nam Á được sánh ngang hàng với cả Hồng Kông và Singapore; có diện tích khoảng 1.600 km2 với khoảng hơn 8 triệu dân, mật độ dân xếp thứ 1 toàn châu Á.
Lúc đầu, Bangkok chỉ là một nơi buôn bán và cộng đồng dân cư cảng nhỏ, gọi là Bang Makok, để từ đó phục vụ cho Ayuttaya, lúc đó là thủ đô của nước Thái (còn gọi là nước Xiêm - Siam). Sau khi Ayuttaya bị Miến Điện xâm chiếm vào năm 1767, Vua Rama I đã cho xây dựng cung điện ở Thonburi (hiện nay là một phần của Bangkok) và đổi tên thành phố bằng một tên gọi dài theo tiếng Bali - ngôn ngữ thường dùng khi chép kinh Phật - ghép rất nhiều tên gọi đẹp, theo nghĩa đầy đủ có nghĩa là “Thành phố của các thánh thần, thành phố vĩ đại của những vị thần bất tử, thành phố châu báu tráng lệ của thần Indra, chiếc ngai vàng của đức vua Ayutthaya, thành phố của đền đài tráng lệ, thành phố của cung điện và lãnh địa hoành tráng nhất của Hoàng gia, ngôi nhà của thần Vishnu và tất cả các vị thần.”.
Trong số các thành phố ở Châu Á, Bangkok là một trong những nơi đem lại nhiều ngạc nhiên nhất trên thế giới bởi sự kết hợp, hòa trộn khéo léo, thú vị giữa truyền thống và hiện đại. Bên cạnh những tòa nhà hiện đại, cao chọc trời và sự náo nhiệt của giao thông phương tiện đi lại, thành phố Bangkok vẫn còn lưu giữ rất nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ xưa mang đậm các hình ảnh của quá khứ như: những cung điện nguy nga, những ngôi đền mạ vàng, các khu chợ nổi luôn tấp nập, nhộn nhịp…. Ngoại thành Bangkok còn có nhiều công viên, thành quách cổ xưa, tháp vàng, khu nuôi cá sấu… thu hút đông đảo du khách đến xem.
Ngoài ra, Bangkok còn cực kì nổi tiếng bởi sự đa dạng, phong phú của nền ẩm thực độc đáo, các khu vui chơii, khu mua sắm giá rẻ…Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy nhiều trung tâm mua sắp trang bị máy điều hòa bán các loại lụa, đá quý, đồ đồng, đồ thiết và vô số mặt hàng thủ công được quốc tế khâm phục.
Bangkok - được bầu chọn là “thành phố du lịch thân thiện” và luôn nằm trong top những thành phố hút khách du lịch nhất trên thế giới. Đây thật sự là một điểm đến không thể nào quên với những du khách đã một lần ghé thăm.

Vậy tại sao không nhấc máy lên để cầm trên tay vé máy bay cực rẻ cùng thỏa khám phá Thành Phố tuyệt đẹp này ngay bây giờ

Liên hệ với chúng tôi theo thông tin sau :*

*CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DV -DL LẠC VIỆT*

 Đ/C: 341/23 Lạc Long Quân, P5 – Quận 11, Tp.HCM

 Điện thoại : *08. 397 55 343 – 08. 397 55 342*

 Hotline : *0121 575 3929*

 Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 – hoatuyethong_02

 Website: phongvelacviet.com

----------

